# Increased risk of prostate cancer with vasectomies



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, there you go, another very good reason to not have a vasectomy perhaps ..... research publicised today is talking about the increased risk of prostrate cancer in men who have had a vasectomy.  Men who had their vasectomy before 39 are particularly at risk.

DH had his vasectomy at 31, after having 2 children with a girlfriend who 'didn't like contraception'.  Sorry, I'm having a bad day today, as if the vasectomy wasn't bad enough  

It's only a small increase but I've spent time with two men with terminal prostate cancer recently and I've had my final BFN recently, so it really struck a nerve.

Interestingly, it doesn't mention whether the risk changes for men who've also had a reversal.  I guess maybe the damage has been done if it isn't reversed for a number of years?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

This is a link to the story as published in the Guardian:
http://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/jul/11/vasectomy-prostate-cancer-study

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

